# Stoll GmbH and ATU - German Shops on the Swiss Border



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Stoll Automotive GmbH* - Located in Waldshut-Tiengen, Germany, just north of Baden, Switzerland (between Zurich and Basel) it's one of the largest VW-Audi-Porsche shops in the area. I prefer to use them for anything TT specific where I don't feel comfortable with a non-Audi Service Center doing a service such as Haldex oil/fiter change, Mag Shocks inspection, etc. They replaced my windshield last year and were only 59-Euro more expensive than ATU listed below.

*ATU* - Another shop I often use and also located in Waldshut-Tiengen. ATU is a large German automotive repair chain located throughout Germany. I usually take my cars there for winter tires, oil changes, brakes, or any other basic mechanical services. They're also perfect for air filters, wiper blades, washer fluid, light bulbs, fuses, oil, brake fluid, radiator coolant, tools, various cleaning products and general automotive bits and bobs. Some ATU stores are larger than others, and for anyone over here on holiday, they're definitely worth a visit if you need anything.

I can recommend both shops as they have friendly, competent, English speaking staff plus, they're much cheaper than shops in Switzerland. Another benefit, especially for ex-pats living in Switzerland, is both shops will help you with the 19% tax refund (Mehrwertsteuer) so you get a nice little bonus savings when dealing in Germany.

*Stoll Automotive GmbH*
Porschestraße 1
79761 Waldshut-Tiengen, Germany
http://www.stollboettner.de

*ATU*
Carl-Duisberg-Straße 2, 
79761 Waldshut-Tiengen, Germany
http://www.atu.de


----------

